# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Nightmare in Katapesh OOC

## SanguinePenguin

IC thread
Recruitment thread

Welcome to the Nightmare in Katapesh OOC thread. Here is where we raise out of game concerns. Also, here is where the in game information will stored and additional info about the setting and NPCs will accumulate. If you really like something in the game, here is where to let me know. If you really dislike something about the game, or have concerns about the current direction, here is also where you should let me know. I really want this game to be fun for everyone, and feedback definitely helps.

Characters
Character
Player
Class
Race
Hero Points

*Sadar Al'Hamar*
DrK
Fighter
Human
3

*Kharesh Hammerfist*
Starbin
Monk
Dwarf (Pahmet)
2

*Gurmok*
Gwynfrid
Cleric
Goblin
3

*Mauricio Averni*
Prehysterical
Investigator
Human (Tiefling)
2

*Dalnu Tuvasseh*
farothel
Sorcerer
Elf (Ancient)
3

*Gex Daelfagnim*
BelGareth
Sorcerer
Gnome
3



Retired Characters
Character
Player
Class
Race

*Kali Ashmane*
Kirjath
Ranger
Dwarf (Forge)




*Spoiler: Posting Etiquette*
Show


Naturally follow all GitP forum rules, in addition I ask that:

General Posting Format 
*Spoiler*
Show


I want ALL in character posts to be in the in character thread and all out of character posts to be in this thread or the discord.  Most rolls should be made in the IC thread with your post concerning the action (in a spoiler, preferably).  If you screw up a roll (as we all tend to do), just post the make up roll in the OOC thread.  During combat, please post a character status summary, to help us all keep track - try to keep it up to date.

I want all character speech to be in a unique color and placed within quotations.  _1st person character thoughts should be in that same color and placed in italics._



Godmodding
*Spoiler*
Show


General practice decrees god mod bad.  Here I hope to explain times when I feel god modding is okay.  If anyone disagrees with these standards let me know.

PC god mod another PC
*Spoiler*
Show


The only time this is okay is when the action is completely innocuous.  For example:
*Spoiler*
Show


After reaching in to his pack, Sadar removes the heavy iridescent gem and says to Gormuk, here , hold on to this for me.

The goblin accepts the stone.  Sadar then proceeds to climb the tree. 

Here, Sadar godmodded Gormuk to do something innocuous, namely hold a mundane object.  This is fine because it doesn't matter and it is better than the alternative, i.e. in the post Sadar holds out the stone for Gormuk to take it.  Everyone waits until the post of,  Gormuk takes the stone without comment. appears and then Sadar's next action is posted.  Still, it is better to avoid doing even such innocuous things if you can.



God modding should NEVER be used to have another PC say something or to ascribe any emotion whatsoever to another PC.  Basically only pointless, robotic actions in service to the speed of posting.  Also, the modded PC should never be made to do anything that is remotely dangerous.  In the example above, if Sadar asks Gormuk to hold to the Magical Stone of Erratic Catastrophic Explosions, or even unknown purpose magical stone, that would not be okay.



PC god mod NPC
*Spoiler*
Show


Here, there is a bit more freedom.  Basically, you should never have an NPC say anything that I would potentially have to undo.  The NPC would never commit to any terms or say anything that would influence you or another PC.  However, for instance, after you've agreed to the merchant last proposed price (that I made), then you are free to god mod the remainder of the transaction.  



DM mod PC
*Spoiler*
Show


I will do this occasionally under the following circumstances:
To provide emotions or action you do not control or entirely control (for instance fear effects or actions under confusion)To provide information that you don't know your character would know (I'll also often do this over PM)The first post, when I shuffle you all aboutTo progress the narrative (for instance having your character enter a room they were invited into rather than wait for everyone to post I enter the roomMore importantly, for actions in combat (and possibly elsewhere), I will force your character to take an action (or possibly to take no action) if everyone else has acted and we are waiting on you for a bit.  I hope this will never come up, but to be realistic, it will.Some instance I'm probably forgetting...

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*NPCs*
*Spoiler: Allies and Guards*
Show


*Name*
 *Race*
* Sex*
 *Role*
 *Status* 
 *Attitude*
 *Speech*

Sofh al Ustadh
 Kelesh
 Female
 Professor of Ancient Osirion
 Alive
 Friendly
#2266ff

Zetath al Ustadh
 Kelesh
 Male
 Professor of Mathematics and Numerology
 Alive
 Friendly
#0000FF

Sergeant Tuthani
 Vudrani
 Female
 Lower City Guard
 Alive
 Friendly
#006400

Lieutenant Zira Haviksoog
 Vudrani
 Female
 Dogtown Guard
 Alive
 Friendly
#cc6622

Captain Ryaa al Hisan
 Nidalese
 Male
 Head of Dogtown Guard
 Alive
 Friendly
#dd4444




*Spoiler: Rivals, Villains, and Criminals*
Show


*Name*
 *Race*
* Sex*
 *Role*
 *Status* 
 *Attitude*
 *Speech*

Rat Bone
 Halfling
 Female
 Dogtown Information Broker
 Alive
 Indifferent
#885522

Kathalra al Rath
 Gnoll
 Female
 Spotted Hide Slaver
 Alive
 Unfriendly
#AA00FF

Jaghun
 Gnoll
 Male
 Spotted Hide Slaver
 Alive
 Unfriendly
#66AA66

Sapha
 Kelesh
 Female
 Saphas Gang
 Alive
 Indifferent
#559955

Phinnaeus
 human?
 Male
 Saphas Gang
 Alive
 Friendly
#ff0000

Gallwu
 Kelesh
 Male
 Saphas Gang
 Alive
 Friendly
#8B4513

Palla
 Half-orc
 Female
 Saphas Gang
 Alive
 Indifferent
#008000

Purheegee
 Gnoll
 Male
 Spotted Hide Slaver
 Dead
 Hostile
#8B4513




*Spoiler: Merchants*
Show


*Name*
 *Race*
* Sex*
 *Role*
 *Status* 
 *Attitude*
 *Speech*

Kamil al Shiysha
 Kelesh
 Male
 Hookah Lounge
 Alive
 Friendly
#aa77aa

Paggron
 Goblin
 Male
 Alchemist Shop
 Alive
 Indifferent
#800000

Erthin
 Vudrani
 Male
 Craft Carriages
 Alive
 Friendly
#B22222

Galtho Thiranyi
 Vudrani
 Male
 Write Stuff
 Alive
 Friendly
#A9A9A9

Belinda al Thrakow
 Kelesh
 Female
 Witch
 Alive
 Indifferent
#EE82EE

Hlaspek al Varr
 Gnoll (exiled)
 Male
 Spice Merchant
 Alive
 Unfriendly
#FF8C00

Alanna
 Vudrani
 Female
 Caravan Broker
 Alive
 Indifferent
#AAAAAA

unknown
 Ulfen
 Male
 Caravan Broker
 Alive
 Indifferent
#AAAA00

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Spoiler: Events*
Show


*Spoiler: Gozren 24, 4722 AR: Qlippoth horde & searching for Sofh*
Show

  A horde of qlippoth burst into the market after a man in yello turban interacts with a strange rod.  The heroes, coincidentally in that location, dispatch the monsters.  An artifact merchant, Zetath al Ustadh, begs them for aid in finding his captured wife, Sofh.  Her caravan never arrived from Solku.  They speak with a gnoll spice merchant, Hlaspak al Varr, and negotiations go... suboptimally.  The party heads to the daystall caravans and get a lead to a gnoll slaver, Kathalra al Rath, in dogtown.  She insists she doesn't know about this, but Jaghun, another gnoll in the bar, says he knows who took her and gives you an address.  Jaghuns lead proves false, as he simply sent the PCs to kill some street urchins he didnt like.  After a fight, the urchins enter into an uneasy truce with the heroes.  Dalnu, briefly held captive by these people, joins the party in their search for Sofh.  The street urchins tell the party that the sewer-dwelling Purheegee, Jaghuns son, is likely the one who has Sofh.  With the exception of Dalnu, the heroes spends the night there.

*Spoiler: Gozren 25, 4722 AR: Rescuing Sofh & a day in jail*
Show

  Kali departs in the morning.  An old muckraker tells the where gnolls are in the sewer.  The heroes descend into the sewer, fight some rats, and find some old treasure.  They then attack Purheegee and his mate.  A gnoll child flees and alert the Zephyr guard.  The heroes rescue ten sick and beaten women who were caged there, Sofh among them.  The Zephyr Guard arrives and brings the heroes to prison.  A few hours later, a Captain al Hisan makes a deal with the heroes to get rid of their problem, if they solve the issue he is having with the drug known as Bliss.  The party split a large room in a hotel.

*Gozren 26, 4722 AR:* Rest, items sold, runes transferred, talismans affixed.

*Spoiler: Gozren 27, 4722 AR: Hunting Bliss*
Show

 Meet Kamil al Shiysha at the Hookah Lounge.  Learn Bliss is being sold by a Chelaxian merc named Gregorix.  Tracked down Sofh and Zetath's home, visited the two.  They promised to invite you over soon.  Asked around about Rat Bone, the information broker.  The halfling found the party, and sold them information on Gregorix, including where he would be a little before dusk.  The party buys kaftans and coffee, and waits for Gregorix.  They follow him north to a compound on the coast.

After waiting until dusk, they creep into the compund through the water.  They witness an elf preaching to an audience.  When they move to investigate, the crowd sees them.  The elf commands them to capture you, and cut down nearly twenty unskilled, but eager assailants.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*XP: 330/1000* 

Loot!

*Spoiler: Locations of Note*
Show

*Katapesh*
*Spoiler: Dogtown*
Show

The Rabid Dog - gnoll bar (Moss Pelt, Jaghun, Kalratha al Rath) 
Guard barracks / Prison (Lieutenent Zira Haviksoog, Captain Ryaa al Hisan) 
Sapha's Gang hideout (Sapha, Palla, Gallwu, Phinnaes)
Sirocco Asylum - sanitarium


*Spoiler: Lower City*
Show

Guard barracks / Prison (Sergeant Tuthani)
Azure Star - fancy restaurant


*Spoiler: Inner City*
Show

Katapesh University
Home of the al Ustadhs (Sofh and Zetath)



*Outside of City*

----------


## Prehysterical

Glad to be in!

"I, Mauricio, shall reserve the color of purple to denote my speech."

----------


## Kirjath

Thank you for setting all of this up, I look forward to having a good time with everyone.

I think a good light blue would fit Kali just fine, unless someone else really likes this color.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Thanks for picking me! I'm delighted to be in such esteemed company.

My color will be my favorite Teal.

I'll post a cleric sheet by morning.

----------


## Starbin

*Kharesh Hammerfist*, wandering sand dwarf monk from Osirion

Thanks for the opportunity!  Ill use this one for speech and such.  Bold is usually loud or emphatic, italics are whispers, italics w/o quotes are thoughts.

*Spoiler: Picture*
Show




*Spoiler: Background questions*
Show

_1) Do you know your father and mother?_   Kharesh barely remembers them, as they died when he was a youth.  
_If there are no known natural parents, who raised you?_  He was initial raised by his parents, then was raised by the townsfolk (like a community orphanage with no centralized location)
_What are their names?_ Kal'ra (father) and Quera (pronounced Ker-rah, mother)
_Are they alive?_ No.  Father was killed by a sand scorpion, and his mother was in an attack by desert wyrms
_What do/did they do?_ His father was a hunter, and his mother was a teacher.
_Where did/do they live?_ They lived just outside the city of Tar Kuata.
_What is your relationship with them then and now?_ As a child, the relationship was normal.  

_2) Do you have any siblings or close extended family members?_ No other family that Kharesh knows of.

_3) Why is your character in Katapesh?_ He is on a journey of reflection on the road to self-perfection.  The city was the latest destination on his path.  
_How do they feel about the city?_  Kharesh is intrigued by the exoticism and otherwordly feel of the city.  He is hopeful he can find challenges to his continued personal growth.
_How committed are they to staying there?_ As much as it challenges him, he will remain.  Or until called to continue his journey.

_4) What did your character do before this?_ He grew up learning a smattering of skills, as the orphans of his town lived with several families over the course of their childhood.  However, once he was of age, he turned to a martial path and joined the Ouat as an aspirant. 
_In what way do they interact with their previous life?_  He has since departed the ranks of the Ouat and forged out on his own, due to philisophical differences.  Having been gone from home for nearly a year, so he has no real interaction with monastery.  However, he still uses the skills he learned from them.
_How did they receive training in their class?_ As an aspirant to the Ouat.
_What motivates your character to adventure in general?_  He seeks challenges to find self-perfection, while maintaining a tie to his dwarven heritage.

_5) What are your characters long term goals (no goals is a fine answer)?_  Self-perfection.  But while the answer is easy, the path is long and arduous ... and it may never be achievable.
_How committed are they to these goals?_  Totally.  That is the purpose of his journey.  However, as he moves along, he doesn't want to lose site of who he is and where he came from.
_What might cause them to change these goals?_  If he began to see that self-perfection meant sacrificing the traditions of the past, and forgetting who his people are and where they came from, it would severely challenge his perspectives on what 'self perfection' means.

_6) Is there anyone who your character hates or who hates your character?_ Kharesh doesn't hate anyone - there's never been a reason, and such petty emotions feel like they are incongruous with the end path of a monk.  Whether someone hates him, however, is debatable.  He does not think he's given any cause for hatred, but that's in the eye of the beholder, not the beheld.  The Ouat were ... disgruntled ... over their difference in approaches to perfection, and his subsequent departure.  But it did not seem like hate.
_If none of those apply, how would you best describe your relationship or lack thereof?_  With regards to the Ouat, the main point of contention is whether one must give us the traditions of the past and connections with one's people in order to achieve one's true self.  The Ouat believe all of those things are distractions and should be cast aside and washed away.  Kharesh feels differently.

_7) What are your character's hobbies?_ Kharesh has few hobbies, per se.  He finds the most fulfillment in training, and performing various katas to calm his mind and focus his soul.  However, shortly after his arrival in Katapesh, he realized he does enjoy seeing place and objects of significant historical significance, especially as they apply to dwarven clans.
_Are there any particular reasons your character enjoys these things?_ The training helps him focus, and release any stress he might have, while ensuring his body and mind are strong to face trials and tribulations of the future.  His fascination with the historically significant ties to his strong ties to community and tradition.

_8) One stranger in trouble asks your character to help them, why do you help?_ Because the challenge is one he cannot refuse, and when someone from the community reaches out, it is customary for all to help them.  
_Another stranger in trouble asks your character to help them, why dont you help this one?_  Just because you seem honest and true does not make you so.  All that glitters is not gold, and not all who wander are lost.  When Kharesh senses deceit or duplicity, he will be reluctant at best to lend his aid.

_9) An opportunity arises that your character is uniquely poised to capitalize on - it could be very dangerous, but there could be a sizable reward. What makes your character want to do it?_  The challenge itself!  Danger is simply a stone upon which one can test themselves - steel sharpens steel.
_What makes them go along with it despite initial reservations?_ Self-doubt is the antithesis of self-perfection ... just because the task is hard and failure is possible does not mean it isn't worth attempting.
_What fails to motivate them to go for it?_  If the task is something the requestor could easily do themselves.  Kharesh is not a servant or errand boy.  Additionally, if the true intent is for purposes he cannot support, he will turn away from the task ... or perhaps even stand in the path to prevent it.
_What forces them to turn the opportunity down?_  Only when he has previously pledged his support to another legitimate task (presuming both are equal in scope and importance).

_10) The campaign will begin at the Katapeshi grand bazaar, a sprawling, nearly city wide weekly mercantile event where anyone who isnt out buying is selling. 
Why specifically is your character there? (Hint: wanting to buy something may be a good idea.)_ 
 As he often does, Kharesh seeks any trinkets that speak to his dwarven ancestors, or weapons of dwarven-make that strike his fancy.  He also keeps an eye out for manuscripts of ancient and modern martial arts techniques

----------


## DrK

Thanks for the inclusion
I look forward to the game. PF2e will be a learning experience for me
Sadar will speak in *bold* if thats okay as on a phone thats as much as I can manage sometimes

----------


## Gwynfrid

I realized I'm still hesitating between cloistered cleric and warpriest. Plus, I'm traveling for work right now, meaning there's less online time (other than for work...). I may need a couple more days, sorry about that.

----------


## BelGareth

Nice, thanks!

I'll take...green?

----------


## Starbin

> Nice, thanks!
> 
> I'll take...*Orange*


This is different from the color I chose ... how?   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BelGareth

> This is different from the color I chose ... how?


it's not.  :Small Eek:  

it's also bold....le sigh

----------


## SanguinePenguin

> I realized I'm still hesitating between cloistered cleric and warpriest. Plus, I'm traveling for work right now, meaning there's less online time (other than for work...). I may need a couple more days, sorry about that.


No worries - I will probably start the IC once I am ready.  You should have plenty of time to wrap up the sheet before it is needed.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Okay, IC thread is up.  I will keep checking over sheets, and we will await Gurmok.  

There was significant godmodding to move you about, but in your first IC post, please describe your character and feel free to interact with those around you.  I also encourage you to read the content from the other players, at least for a moment, to help you familiarize yourself with their character's personality.  

It is absolutely unnecessary, but if there are strong reasons any of you think you may have met another of the characters before, feel free to sort that OOC (here or discord).  Short of long lost twins, anything you want to come up with should be fine (no connections at all are also completely fine).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Here is a character sheet for Gurmok, goblin cleric of Irori. I might purchase some more equipment but otherwise I think he's done.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

I meant to do this earlier, but forgot.  As a "reward" for the time investment of filling out the background questionairre, I wanted your character to be trained in additional fitting lore skill reflecting this background.  I went through the sheets (no problems spotted by the way), and picked out what I think are reasonable additional lore skills your character would have based on hobbies, history, etc:

Sadar - lore(gnolls)
Kharesh - lore(pahmet)
Gurmok - lore(Irori)
Gex - lore(Nex)
Kali - lore(woodcraft)
Mauricio - lore(midwifery) (which you already have, so feel free to use the slot on something else)

If you think something else is more fitting, let me know.  You can add that you are trained in that lore skill to your sheet.

----------


## BelGareth

> I meant to do this earlier, but forgot.  As a "reward" for the time investment of filling out the background questionairre, I wanted your character to be trained in additional fitting lore skill reflecting this background.  I went through the sheets (no problems spotted by the way), and picked out what I think are reasonable additional lore skills your character would have based on hobbies, history, etc:
> 
> Sadar - lore(gnolls)
> Kharesh - lore(pahmet)
> Gurmok - lore(Irori)
> Gex - lore(Nex)
> Kali - lore(woodcraft)
> Mauricio - lore(midwifery) (which you already have, so feel free to use the slot on something else)
> 
> If you think something else is more fitting, let me know.  You can add that you are trained in that lore skill to your sheet.


what is Nex ?

EDIT: lol, i know what it is, Thanks!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Skill added to my sheet, and thanks.




> what is Nex ?
> 
> EDIT: lol, i know what it is, Thanks!


Classic case of the character's who's way more knowledgeable than the player  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BelGareth

> Skill added to my sheet, and thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Classic case of the character's who's way more knowledgeable than the player


lol, yeah, I was scratching my head and then realized I had put that into his backstory!

----------


## Kirjath

It occurs to me that Kali is probably making a request, so a Diplomacy check is most likely required. On the off-chance it is, I'll roll here if that's ok (or I could post again in the IC thread if that's more appropriate).

Here goes an untrained diplomacy check:
(1d20+1)[*21*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Maddening Display (Will DC18)
*Sadar* - (1d20+5)[*16*] (1d4+1)[*3*]
*Kharesh* - (1d20+7)[*8*] (1d4+1)[*4*]
*Gurmok* - (1d20+8)[*19*] (1d4+1)[*4*]
*Gex* - (1d20+5)[*12*] (1d4+1)[*3*]
*Kali* - (1d20+5)[*10*] (1d4+1)[*5*]
*Mauricio* - (1d20+7)[*12*] (1d4+1)[*2*]
*Zetath* - (1d20+7)[*13*] (1d4+1)[*3*]
*Yellow* - (1d20+3)[*14*] (1d4+1)[*5*]
*Person* - (1d20+3)[*23*] (1d4+1)[*4*]

Crit success: unaffected - Person
Success: stupefied 1 for 1 round - Gurmok 
Failure: stupefied 1 for 1d4+1 rounds - Sadar, Gex, Kali, Mauricio , Zetath, Yellow
Crit Failure: stupefied 2 for 1 minute, and confused for 1 round - Kharesh

Kharesh will randomly attack targets in range.  If you think he would draw a melee weapon to do so, he can use an action for that.  Otherwise, he attacks Zetath or spidery-thing 1. (d2)

----------


## Starbin

Well let's see how crappy this will be ...
*Random target* - (1d2)[*2*]
1 = Spider Thingie
2 = Zetath


EDIT: Sigh.  Of course it did ...

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Damage to yellow turban (1d6)[*6*] (1d3)[*1*]

Daze Vs Dc 16  *X1* - (1d20+5)[*24*]

Revolting Display (Will DC17) (stupified included)
*Sadar* - (1d20+5)[*18*]
*Kharesh* - (1d20+5)[*17*] 
*Gurmok* - (1d20+8)[*13*]
*Zen* - (1d20+5)[*25*] 
*Gex* - (1d20+4)[*8*] 
*Kali* - (1d20+4)[*5*]
*Mauricio* - (1d20+6)[*25*] 

Crit success: unaffected - Zen
Success: sickened 1 for 1 round - Sadar, Kharesh, Mauricio
Failure: sickened 1 - Gurmok, Gex
Crit Failure: sickened 2 and stunned 1 - Kali

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Reflex Damage (1d6)[*3*]
*Sadar* - (1d20+7)[*24*] 1 damage
*Gurmok* - (1d20+3)[*10*] (includes -2 for being mounted) 3 damage
*Zen* - (1d20+8)[*17*] 3 damage

Gex attack Fort saves 
*X1* - (1d20+6)[*7*] 6 damage (2 bleed)
*X2* - (1d20+6)[*24*] 1 damage (no bleed)

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gex attack Fort saves (cont'd)
*swarm* - (1d20+9)[*28*] No Damage
*Sadar* - (1d20+6)[*15*] 1 damage (no bleed)

----------


## Prehysterical

Devising a Stratagem against X2: (1d20)[*20*]

Edit: Changing targets due to X1 being incapacitated.

----------


## BelGareth

Gex vomitting:

(1d20+4)[*6*] vs dc 17
(1d20+4)[*23*] vs dc 17
(1d20+4)[*17*] vs dc 17

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Reflex Damage [roll0]
> [roll1] 1 damage
> [roll2] (includes -2 for being mounted) 3 damage
> [roll3] 3 damage
> 
> Gex attack Fort saves 
> [roll4] 6 damage (2 bleed)
> [roll5] 1 damage (no bleed)


Indeed, I was way behind... Fixed my post accordingly. Also, thanks for the point about -2 for being mounted, I had missed that entirely.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Fort:
*B* - (1d20+3)[*18*]
*P1* - (1d20+6)[*12*]
*P2* - (1d20+6)[*10*]
*P2* - (1d20+6)[*14*]

Sadar AoO:  (1d20+9)[*20*]  Damage: (1d10+4)[*8*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Gex has absolutely never seen one, but based on their chaotic forms, and how their mere presence was such an offense to humanoid senses, he thinks these things could be qlippoth, the primordial denizens of the abyss.  He also knows that they were not summoned, but actually brought here, since their corpses are just laying there rather than dissipating back to the abyss.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kharesh - society *Spoiler*
Show

What Zetath says pretty much checks out with Khareshs understanding.  The industry of raiding caravans near Katapesh, then selling them back definitely happens.  Pretty much all caravans have a lot of guards for precisely that reason.  A few people slip through, either because no one knows they are arriving, they dont have anyone to buy them, or they are outbid - ironically, that only happens with the destitute or the very skilled.


Mauricio - mercantile *Spoiler*
Show

That price is definitely on the higher end, but it also definitely happens.  Usually when two conditions are met: the enslaved person is exemplary at something - usually something valuable, and two or more parties get into a bidding war.  According to Zetath, his wife satisfies the former, whether shed satisfy the latter is up to chance.  Additionally, he knows that the city definitely allows this practice.  Katapeshs two biggest exports are pesh and slaves.  There is a trend for these extortees to be fairly well treated in their short time as slaves as it keeps the public outrage to a minimum. 


Mauricio - legal *Spoiler*
Show

There is little that can be done legally once someone enters Katapesh as a slave.  If bought, they can be freed, but otherwise the law is set up to unambiguously favor the slave owners.  However, Zetath is also correct that if the slave owner doesnt go through the effort of making a proper paper trail, then simply taking them back is enough.  The paper trail does require more effort, time and money - so it is frequently overlooked.  To many slavers it is just as effective to keep the slaves hidden until the short time until auction.  On the other hand, what Zetath is asking you for is definitely illegal.  The repercussions would only be severe is the slaver is a card carrying member of the slavers guild - which isnt too likely from one of these ragtag extortion rackets. Mauricio also knows that many in the Zephyr guard would be willing to turn a blind eye for a one off slave liberation, for a nice bribe at least.

----------


## Prehysterical

Intimidate: (1d20+1)[*21*]

----------


## Starbin

Messed up the die roll with punctuation  :Small Big Grin: 

*Sense motive* - (1d20)[*9*] (not sure about the modifier here ... wis?)

----------


## BelGareth

WOW, just WOW.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

As to gnolls, the behavior for outsiders is different than for gnolls interacting with gnolls.  Outsiders should show some deference to all gnolls, big not too much lest you be viewed as a slave.  Contradicting or challenging a gnoll in any way, especially in front of other gnolls, often results in a violence.  If a gnoll challenges you though, backing down is a mistake and a sign of weakness.  If explicitly invited to engage with the gnoll, you can generally take them at their word at least for the short term.  Embarrassing them can result in a short term victory, but they will often seek revenge later.  Never push, guide, or coerce them toward doing any thing resembling work.  Do not speak to their slaves.

Tl;dr - be polite, dont challenge, dont escalate, dont back down.

I pooled the partys knowledge and made an aggregate that I assume would have been discussed on the journey to here.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sadars assessment of the ladder is that its not in great condition.  Gurmok and Gex would have no trouble, Sadar, Kharesh, Mauricio, and Kali could do it but would have to be very careful about which slats could support their weight. 

Acrobatics DC 13 (Medium only)
(Crit) Success - ascend
Failure - fall 10 ft
Crit fail - as fail and destroy ladder

Kharesh is pretty sure with a good jump, he could grab the bottom of the hatch, but the taller members of the party, Mauricio and Sadar, could surely just reach it.

Although pretty quiet, he can tell at least someone is inside.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Sorry for the delay - initiative here - IC post coming soon

*Sadar* - (1d20+6)[*18*]
*Kharesh* - (1d20+5)[*15*] 
*Gurmok* - (1d20+6)[*23*]
*Mauricio* - (1d20+7)[*19*] 
*Gex* - (1d20+3)[*15*] 
*Kali* - (1d20+7)[*12*]
*Dalnu* - (1d20+3)[*21*]
*Sapha* - (1d20+6)[*16*]
*R* - (1d20+7)[*19*]
*T* - (1d20+3)[*8*]
*O* - (1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## Prehysterical

Devise a Stratagem: (1d20)[*8*]

What kinds of armor are these people wearing?

----------


## farothel

Link to Dalnu Tuvasseh, so you can have a look if you want.
I'll use blue in my speech.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Some rolls that affect the round...:
T Will vs Gurmok: (1d20+5)[*10*]
R Will vs Gex: (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## DrK

ouch, that was sore. Didn't expect to go down so quickly

----------


## farothel

I'll be away from the 6th of August until the 23rd.  While I normally should have internet at my destinations, I will be slower in replying, especially the last 5 days when I'm at the Discworld Con.

----------


## Starbin

Healing rolls *heal* - (4d8)[*22*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

@Kharesh
*Spoiler*
Show

The mans answer seemed very honest, but he clearly was inflating what he thought the information was worth.  He was pleasantly surprised that Sadar paid him the amount in full.

----------


## Prehysterical

Devise a Stratagem: (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Prehysterical

Using a Hero Point to reroll the Fort save against Filth Fever: (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## Starbin

I suppose it can't get any worse ... unless I roll a 1 and end up with the same result AND no reroll :)

*Fort save* - (1d20+7)[*17*]
EDIT: WHEW!

----------


## farothel

I'll be on holiday from Saturday.  While I will have internet (normally) the first days, it will probably not be all that good and from the 8th until the 19th or 20th, I will have no internet at all.  From then on until the 29th (when I'll be back) it's probably spotty again.  GM feel free to bot my character where needed during my no-internet period.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

@DrK I think you missed my comment about the AOO against R3.  As you did not use your reaction, Ill apply it to the this AoO.
AoO: (1d20+9)[*17*] Damage: (1d10+4)[*13*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Fort save Swarm (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## DrK

> @DrK I think you missed my comment about the AOO against R3.  As you did not use your reaction, Ill apply it to the this AoO.
> AoO: [roll0] Damage: [roll1]


Sorry, i did miss that. But you can keep rolling my attacks, you roll better than I do  :Small Smile:

----------


## SanguinePenguin

As a DM maybe, RIP Hastur

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Dalnu thinks the purple gem, an amethyst, well cut and large, should be worth about 15 gold.  The opaque oval is a bloodstone and worth about 2 gold.  The red sphere is a carnelian that should be worth about 7 gold.  The glowing stone looks to be fluorite, and she would put its value at a few silver, except for the glowing.  

(While RAW detect magic wouldnt tell you what is magic, there are simple ways to do this that could be done with time.  So, she wouldn't know now, but for latter.)  The claws, glowing crystal, and all three large flat stones are magic.  The other three gemstones are not.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

*Kharesh* - (1d20+6)[*16*] 
*Sadar* - (1d20+7)[*14*]
*Dalnu* - (1d20+4)[*19*]
*Gex* - (1d20+4)[*13*] 
*Mauricio* - (1d20+8)[*13*] 
*Gurmok* - (1d20+7)[*8*]
*Zen* - (1d20+7)[*10*]
*Purheegee* - (1d20+9)[*25*]
*Gnoll* - (1d20+7)[*15*]
*Young Gnoll* - (1d20+7)[*27*]
*Hyena* - (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## BelGareth

rolling to ID items:

(1d20+1)[*21*] claws
(1d20+1)[*15*] glowing crystal
(1d20+1)[*10*] 3 large flat stones
(1d20+1)[*5*] 3 large flat stones
(1d20+1)[*11*] 3 large flat stones

----------


## Prehysterical

Devise a Stratagem: (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Prehysterical

Crossbow Strike at H1: (1d20+4)[*23*]
(1d6)[*3*] piercing damage

----------


## SanguinePenguin

H1 will save: (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Prehysterical

Devise a Stratagem: (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## DrK

correcting the botched attack roll (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Correction: (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Spoiler: Mauricio legal lore*
Show

Legal situation here is dicey.  You are definitely breaking the law by freeing his slaves.  

If he has done the proper paperwork, legally, he can take the slaves back (if he is alive).  He could also get the Zephyr guard to take the slaves back.  Although you dont see any paperwork here, it could be at a different location.  

If he has not done the paperwork, and you walk out with the women, there is little he can do legally.  Although if any women admit they were his slave and were freed that could cause some issues. Granted he will likely want revenge.

Oddly enough, legally the consequences for you for killing the gnolls would be a slap on the wrist. Assuming they are not a guild members, there might be a fine. Taking their property however would likely result in a period of servitude (being made a slave for the individual slighted or the highest bidder).

*Spoiler: Sadar gnoll lore*
Show

Purheegee lives in the sewers. While gnolls are hardly renowned for cleanliness, this is not a typical dwelling for a gnoll.  Gnolls tend to live together in a pack structure.  That Purheegee is down here with just two other gnolls suggests he is very unpopular among most gnolls in his tribe.  Though both certainly exist, typically with gnolls, pack bond trumps family bond.  As the gnolls seem to have done everything short of exiling Purheegee, he is unlikely to be missed.  

Though one ran off, you are skeptical that other gnolls would rush to his aid.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

A few things:  

1)  I will advance the game soon, but I have a very long post to write and not a lot of time to do it over the next few days.  

2)  You have all hit level 2.  Please level up!

3)  If you want to do any character modifications, some design choices you perhaps haven't liked or expected more from, feel free to swap out skills / feats.  If you want to do a larger overhaul (e.g., changing race or class), we can discuss that.

4)  I know I've also have been laying a bunch of hooks on the horizon, so my apologies if I've been doing a mediocre job providing... depth perception... to continue the analogy past its welcome.  I want your characters to be interacting with the world and seeing it developing alongside you.  I want you to see future challenges and opportunities, but I don't want them to be _too_ distracting.  

5)  It is also a good time for a temperature check.  This is of course a custom campaign.  This was only the first chapter, and there are a lot more exciting things coming (I think anyway).  Let me know if you have any critical feedback about the game.  I want everyone to be enjoying it, so if that isn't happening, let me know, and we can figure out what is needed.

Discussion can take place on discord.  I just wanted to put it here to make sure everyone sees it.

----------


## Prehysterical

Yeah, I'm rolling a Lore (Legal) check to see if we're being set up: (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## DrK

I'll level Sadar up to level 2. Apologies he's been quiet this week. It was a busy one at work.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The following items are magic:
Runed battle axe
2 vials of red liquid
Large canine tooth
2 large flat stones
Large flat stones with runes
2 Three inch long claws
Glowing lime-green gemstone

----------


## BelGareth

Runed battle axe (1d20+5)[*25*]
2 vials of red liquid (1d20+5)[*18*], (1d20+5)[*18*]
Large canine tooth (1d20+5)[*14*]
2 large flat stones (1d20+5)[*6*], (1d20+5)[*19*]
Large flat stones with runes (1d20+5)[*17*]
2 Three inch long claws (1d20+5)[*24*], (1d20+5)[*18*]
Glowing lime-green gemstone (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Battle axe with a +1 rune
2 vials of red liquid - minor healing potion
Large canine tooth - Wolf Fang
2 large flat stones - Runestones (empty)
Large flat stones with runes - Runestone for +1 weapon 
2 Three inch long claws - Owlbear Claw
Glowing lime-green gemstone - Potency Crystal 

(Technically, you didnt get the Runestone but I feel that would be a special kind of stupid to not infer that from the one you did ID)

----------


## BelGareth

Loot google sheet

----------


## DrK

Could Sadar grab one of the +1 runestones to make his falchion +1? As primary melee its quite useful for him
(the potency rune would also be quite cool with power attack for a nasty alpha strike bit I don't wnat to be greedy!)

----------


## BelGareth

> Could Sadar grab one of the +1 runestones to make his falchion +1? As primary melee its quite useful for him
> (the potency rune would also be quite cool with power attack for a nasty alpha strike bit I don't wnat to be greedy!)


I would suggest Sadar for the potency rune as well, you are the main front line fighter.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Dalnus appraisal:
Silver/onyx/jade bracelet - 25 gp
Purple gem - amethyst - 10 gp
Green oval flecked with red - bloodstone - 2 gp
Large red sphere - carnelian - 8 gp

----------


## Starbin

My recommendations, based on our discussions.

*Sadar*
- battle axe with a +1 rune _transfer rune to his falchion, sell the axe_
- potency crystal _affix to falchion_
- Wolf Fang _affix to armor ... unless someone else has armor / athletics?_

*Kharesh*
- Runestone for +1 weapon _buy handwraps, affix_

*Mauricio*
- 2x Owlbear Claws

*Anyone* 
- 2x minor healing potions
- normally I'd say give them to the 'front liners' but if we both have battle medicine, maybe these got to folks who can't heal themselves?  Or Mauricio if he's going to be in melee?  

Are the 2 large flat stones - Runestones (empty) worth anything?  Seems like something for a magic user to infuse later, so either *Gex* or *Dalnu*?

*Sell* all the non-magic loot, unless someone specifically wants something

----------


## DrK

Thanks for writing the summary *Starbin*

----------


## farothel

> Are the 2 large flat stones - Runestones (empty) worth anything?  Seems like something for a magic user to infuse later, so either *Gex* or *Dalnu*?
> 
> *Sell* all the non-magic loot, unless someone specifically wants something


An empty runestone is 3gp and can be used to place a rune (fundemantal or property) in it for later transfer to a weapon or armour.  If you take a rune from a runestone, the process cracks the runestone making it useless.  So it's a consumable and I would keep one or two in case we want to transfer one rune and not another on the same weapon (because the target weapon can't handle it).

----------


## Starbin

messed up my roll in the IC post.  : *Perception* - (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## Prehysterical

I will also roll Perception: (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Spoiler: Mauricio*
Show

Mauricio is certain the patrons are under the effects of pesh.  Kamil himself is not under the influence at the moment. The man does not seem to hiding anything in your conversation so far, at least not intentionally.  Mauricio notes that Kamil is carrying a shortsword, slightly concealed.  There is also a large man resting at ease in a dark corner, barely visible.  You suspect he is some sort of bouncer or bodyguard.

----------


## farothel

I try to do a sense motive to see if the guy is lying about the bliss.

SENSE MOTIVE [one-action]
CONCENTRATE SECRET
You try to tell whether a creatures behavior is abnormal. 
Choose one creature, and assess it for odd body language, 
signs of nervousness, and other indicators that it might be 
trying to deceive someone. The GM attempts a single secret 
Perception check for you and compares the result to the 
Deception DC of the creature, the DC of a spell affecting the 
creatures mental state, or another appropriate DC determined 
by the GM. You typically cant try to Sense the Motive of the 
same creature again until the situation changes significantly.
Critical Success You determine the creatures true intentions 
and get a solid idea of any mental magic affecting it.
Success You can tell whether the creature is behaving normally, 
but you dont know its exact intentions or what magic might 
be affecting it.
Failure You detect what a deceptive creature wants you to 
believe. If theyre not being deceptive, you believe theyre 
behaving normally.
Critical Failure You get a false sense of the creatures intentions.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

The man is behaving normally as far as you can tell.  While he is certainly trying to get you to patronize his establishment, he does not seem to be engaged in any significant deception.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

As a reminder to all, though you didn't speak with him, you have encountered Moss Pelt before.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Spoiler: Mauricio (nature)*
Show

There could be a variety of natural creatures in these coastal waters, but only a few dangerous ones might be this close to shore: crocodiles, crabs, sea urchins, snakes, maybe a very rare shark.  That said, the presence of humanoids and fishery activities would probably drive most of these away from the immediate area.  Some dangerous fey are possible as well, notably a kelpie might live somewhat close to humanoids, but very unlikely this close.  The water is unlikely to be very deep close to shore, even Gurmok should be able to keep his head above water.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Spoiler: Dalnu (perception)*
Show

On the one hand, the clear views, flat ground, and sparse vegetation make for terrible concealment opportunities - a scrubby bush here and there, but for the most part nothing.  The flipside of this is along the flat adobe walls you see no one, no other guards than the two who were seated on the south side.  A building inside the compound has a second floor that sticks up a bit higher than the wall, but right now you cant see anyone there.  There is no entrance on the long western wall parallel to the coast or on the short northern wall.  Aside from the guarded door, there is only wading around to the east as a possible entrance.  You are pretty sure if you close against the wall no one inside or the guards would see you, but anyone outside could see you easily, and given how clear it is, you could see them easily too.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

*Spoiler: Gex (occult)*
Show

Gex has heard of Leng.  He doesnt know much about it, but has trouble imagining that bringing it here could conceivably be a good thing. It is said to be an awful inhospitable demiplane of nightmares within the Dreamlands (which are themselves within the Ethereal plane).

----------


## Prehysterical

Devise a Stratagem: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

A single crucial roll - (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Prehysterical

Devise a Stratagem (S2): (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Fort P6 (1d20+6)[*19*] half dam, no bleed
Fort P1 (1d20+6)[*7*] double dam, double bleed
Fort F3 (1d20+4)[*9*]
Fort F8 (1d20+4)[*17*]
Will drop P1, F3, F8
Zen dropped S1

----------


## farothel

screwed up the damage roll: (1d4+2)[*6*] and fire damage: (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Prehysterical

Devise a Stratagem against F4: (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## SanguinePenguin

Kharesh: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Unknown: (1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## Starbin

Well that's ominous ...

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.

----------


## SanguinePenguin

@farothel:  there is magic upstairs.  The substantial pf2 nerf of detect magic lets you know just that.

----------

